# Need Advice on Spices



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 7, 2013)

I want to gift a friend a collection of spices. When I asked what spices he would like, he said spices that would enhance the taste of meats. He likes to marinate meats, and then to grill them on skewers, kebobs of sorts. I am not familiar with spices that going into marinade (I typically grill meat that just been seasoned).

Kind of at loss here, not sure what to buy. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 7, 2013)

Penzeys.com has some collections you might look at.


----------



## tkern (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a variety of salts


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 7, 2013)

77kath said:


> Penzeys.com has some collections you might look at.


x2. They have some gift boxes with collections of individual spices. Plus they have a bunch of spice combos for rubs/ grilling that are pretty decent.

Another option is a collection of salts and/ or peppercorns from pepper-passion. We've been really happy with the S&Ps we purchased from them a while back. They have some interesting stuff.

EDIT: dang it Travis, you beat me to it! :bat::bat:


----------



## bkultra (Jul 7, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Another option is a collection of salts and/ or peppercorns from pepper-passion. We've been really happy with the S&Ps we purchased from them a while back. They have some interesting stuff.



I have the black pepper sampler pack (added the new Penja as well). I also picked up Fleur de Sel, but they have a sample pack of salts as well. Very good quilaty and customer service.


----------



## Eric (Jul 7, 2013)

Look at the spice house online. If your friend is up for grinding his own, whole spices last longer than pre ground, and allow him to make his own mixes, and roast the spices prior to grinding.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 7, 2013)

Eric said:


> Look at the spice house online. If your friend is up for grinding his own, whole spices last longer than pre ground, and allow him to make his own mixes, and roast the spices prior to grinding.



Cool, I will check all the sources. Thank you and keep 'em advice coming.


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 7, 2013)

A salt block would be nice. As well as flavored salts. Various paprikas are really nice and add color.


----------



## panda (Jul 7, 2013)

salt
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00017028M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

pepper
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002NYO70/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

all purpose
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008J45IMY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 7, 2013)

+1 on the maldon. They also make maldons in pink from murray river and black from hawaii which are very cool. I love crunchy salt. It's so amazing!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 7, 2013)

+1 to all of the above. Also, common spices for meat in India are: cumin, coriander, cinnamon, mace, and cloves. (in descending order of frequency.)

Edit: Also, whole spices cannot be beat for flavor or shelf-life.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 7, 2013)

... And if your friend happens to like Indian spice profiles, one of these round stainless spice containers you should get in every Indian store make a nice gift. 

Stefan


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 7, 2013)

I make a season salt with fresh lavender , rosemary, thyme , fennel , lemon peel,garlic and pepper. We sprinkle on a lot of different stuff going on and or coming off the grill. I'm due to make a batch this week and would be happy to send you some if you'd like Marko. Makes a great gift . I've yet to give it without a request for more.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 7, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> I make a season salt with fresh lavender , rosemary, thyme , fennel , lemon peel,garlic and pepper. We sprinkle on a lot of different stuff going on and or coming off the grill. I'm due to make a batch this week and would be happy to send you some if you'd like Marko. Makes a great gift . I've yet to give it without a request for more.



Would love to see your process for this!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 7, 2013)

Juniper berries.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 7, 2013)

I know it is not a spice and sorry if going in this direction is not what you want, but you mentioned the grill so it got me thinking about smoking chips. Get a sampler package from Maine Grilling Woods of different wood chips for smoking on the grill, and they even write on the woods what they are best for -- though I don't follow what they say 

I just used them tonight and smoked some lamb sausage. It was very good. 

k. 

http://www.mainegrillingwoods.com/buy/samplers/chip-sampler.html


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 8, 2013)

+1 on Penzeys. Used them for years--really nice spices.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 8, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> +1 on Penzeys. Used them for years--really nice spices.



I also use penzeys a lot. Get the little jars though. I am in the process of converting my whole spice drawer to penzey's and dating the jars for freshness. I get all of the different cinnamons and most of the paparikas that Penzey's has to offer. I also buy bulk lavender flowers, citrus rinds, and sumac as I use them quite a bit (though this isn't through penzey's). 

You could also get a smaller selection of spices from Penzey's for instance, the book Herbs and Spices, and a gift certificate for some more spices of their choosing. That would be a cool way of starting things off.

k.


----------



## Nasr (Jul 8, 2013)

Lior's Blends are incredible 

seriously check him out

http://laboiteny.com/


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I also use penzeys a lot. Get the little jars though. I am in the process of converting my whole spice drawer to penzey's and dating the jars for freshness. ....
> 
> k.



That's a good idea. The friend I was staying with until yesterday had spices he brought with him when he moved to Hawaii in 2001 and thought me a snob because I refused to use them... Well, looks like the guy I moved in with yesterday likes to eat fridge-cold spinach straight out of a can. How did I get here? I gotta connect with these slow food people again...

That said, I always found the Penzey products to be nice and fresh. 

Stefan


----------



## SyndicateNova (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.thespicehouse.com/

Alton Brown likes to get spices here, especially good vanilla


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 9, 2013)

SyndicateNova said:


> http://www.thespicehouse.com/
> 
> Alton Brown likes to get spices here, especially good vanilla



Wow at the prices for vanilla. I make my own 2x home made vanilla extract for a fraction of the price.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 9, 2013)

If you guys don't have a penzeys around check to see if you have a Savory spice shop near by, same good quality and selection. That is all I have close to me but have always had a good experience there.

Link here


----------

